# audio-vertrieb.de "VORSICHT BETRUG!"



## DerFranke1 (22 Mai 2017)

Es gibt eine neue Seite mit so gennannten "Sale- Angeboten" von Hifi- Equipment. Hinter der Seite "audio-vertrieb.de" verbergen sich jedoch Betrüger!!! Finger weg!!!


----------



## jupp11 (23 Mai 2017)

Die Domain ist erst  seit dem 19.5.2017 auf


> Domaininhaber N.  G.
> Adresse Bugginger *Strasze* 54  ( Der Schreibfehler  steht so in der Registrierung )
> PLZ 79114 Ort Freiburg


registriert. Im  Impressum steht eine  völlig andere Adresse:
https://audio-vertrieb.de/?page_id=110


> Galle, Finkenzäller & Riedler Gbr
> Rudolf-Diesel Straße 12
> 28857 Syke


Worauf beruht die Annahme, dass es nicht mit rechten Dingen zugeht?


----------



## DerFranke1 (23 Mai 2017)

Der Händler "audio-vertrieb.de" ist ein Betrüger. Ich habe am 12.05.2017 etwas per Vorkasse bestellt. Mein Fehler... Auf meine telefonischen Anfragen wird nicht geantwortet. Lediglich auf eine E- Mail hat ein Herr "Anton Voss" und ein Herr "Matthias Skorgul" geantwortet. Ich sollte am 22.05.2017 eine Versandbestätigung erhalten. Diese ist immer noch nicht da. Wenn man die angegebene Hotlinenummer anruft, kommt nur eine Ansage. Der versprochene Rückruf bleibt aus.

Nachtrag vom 22.05.2017:

Es kam eine E- Mail von einem Herr "Matthias Skorgul". Angeblich hätte ich bereits eine Mai mit einer Sendungsnummer erhalten. Hab natürlich gleich den Spamordner durchsucht. Drei mal könnt ihr raten... Genau, nichts da. Die Sendungsnummer hat mir dann der Herr Matthias S. nochmals mitgeteilt. Beim Abrufen der Sendungsverfolgung hat sich herausgestellt, dass die Sendung am Sonntag um 21:33 Uhr in eine Packstation eingelegt wurde... Ist schon dreist... Diese wurde immer noch nicht von DHL abgeholt. Da hab ich gleich mal bei DHL angerufen. Die Packstation wird täglich in der Früh geleert. Anscheinend ist das nur eine Hinhaltetaktik damit die Seite mit dem Onlineshop noch mehr Opfer anziehen kann. Diese "Masche" ist der Polizei bekannt. Ich möchte hiermit nur andere warnen bei audio-Vertrieb.de einzukaufen. Ich habe polizeiliche Anzeige gestellt.

Nun, die angeblichen Mitarbeiter des Shops lassen sich in Stockphoto-Galerien finden:

https://de.123rf.com/photo_41260714_stock-photo.html

http://de.freepik.co...-portrait_993571.h... earrings&page=1&position=32

https://de.dreamstim...mit-einem-kopfh%C3...

Weder zu der angegebenen Adresse, noch zum Firmennamen lässt sich etwas finden. Die USt.-IdNr. ist zwar rechnerisch gültig, aber nicht vergeben. Auch die angegebene Rufnummer ist nicht auffindbar.


----------



## passer (23 Mai 2017)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Worauf beruht die Annahme, dass es nicht mit rechten Dingen zugeht?


Mal diese Personen in die Google Bildersuche ziehen.
https://audio-vertrieb.de/?page_id=120

Vor allen, ich kenne kein Shop mit hochpreisigen Produkten, der ausschließlich Vorauskasse als Zahlungsmöglichkeit anbietet, 
Witzig wer in der Nähe wohnt, dort zu bestellen, und mitzuteilen, das man die Ware dann bei Abholung bezahlt.

Weiteres Muster, Versand-kostenfreie Lieferung.

Und..
http://www.dasoertliche.de/Themen/Rudolf--Diesel--Str/Syke.htm


----------



## BenTigger (23 Mai 2017)

Und die Vorwahlvon Syke ist +49 42 42 xxxx und nicht +49 32 22 xxx das ist Lübbenau im Spreewald  Brandenburg.
Noch eine Ungereimtheit, die davor warnt, dort zu kaufen.


----------



## jupp11 (23 Mai 2017)

DerFranke1 schrieb:


> Der Händler "audio-vertrieb.de" ist ein Betrüger. Ich habe am 12.05.2017 etwas per Vorkasse bestellt. Mein Fehler...


Bei einem  de facto völlig unbekannten Laden per Vorkasse zu bestellen ist allerdings sehr leichtsinnig. 
Es finden sich im WWW nur sehr wenige Berichte. die alle nur wenige Tage alt sind:
z.B: http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-276-6914.html


----------



## jupp11 (23 Mai 2017)

Die  Adresse des angeblichen Domaininhabers N.G. in der   Bugginger Strasse  54  Freiburg "beherbert" Hermes, Sparkasse Freiburg, Altenpflege, Imbiss also gewerbliche Adressen  usw und  ist daher höchstwahrscheinlich getürkt.
Denic überprüft  bei der Anmeldung nicht ob Name und Adresse  echt sind.
Es gibt zwar einen N.G. in Freiburg, der aber kaum von "seiner" Registrierung wissen dürfte...

https://www.gutefrage.net/frage/audio-vertrieb----betrug---ja-sicherlich


> Hinzu kommen kleine Details wie die geschickt verarbeitete Rufnummer
> +49-32-222134905
> Die tatsächliche "deutsche" Vorwahl lautet so 03222 und die gibt es nicht. Das ist keine Telefonnummer sondern ein Anschluss des Festnetzes an das Internet. Man telefoniert also mit einem Internet-Account und nicht mit einem normalen Telefon. Der Täter kann also weltweit den Ruf annehmen!


https://www.mydealz.de/comments/permalink/14016594


> > http://audio-vertrieb.de/?s=Yamaha+781&post_type=product
> 
> 
> Nur Vorkasse als Bezahlung das lass ma lieber sein.
> Google mal das Bild der Chefin, klarer Fall eines Fakeshops -> *Finger weg ! *


----------



## jupp11 (23 Mai 2017)

http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-276-6914.html


			
				pasmaster schrieb:
			
		

> #15 erstellt: *Heute*, 15:15
> 
> 
> Die Preise zu niedrig, Fake Bilder, nur Vorauskasse, in der Umgebungssuche die Firma nicht auffindbar.
> ...


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen...
Was mich noch interessiert: Wie hat sich der "Shop" auf sich aufmerksam  gemacht? 
Google-Ads oder Spam?


----------



## jupp11 (23 Mai 2017)

https://www.google.de/#q="audio-vertrieb.de"
Treffer  bezogen sich vorübergehend  vermehrt  auf Beiträge, in denen die Domain negativ bewertet wird.
Jetzt tauchen wieder alle Links der Abzockseite auf.


----------



## jupp11 (26 Mai 2017)

Die Domain ist ( z.Z ) leer 





> Firefox kann keine Verbindung zu dem Server unter audio-vertrieb.de aufbauen.


Die Abzocke lohnte sich wohl nicht .Es gibt seit vier Tagen  keine  weiteren Meldungen Betroffener 
https://www.gutefrage.net/frage/audio-vertriebde


> Hallo lurkie,ich hoffe Sie haben noch nix bestellt. Wollte auch grade Apple Airpods bestellen aber irgendwie machte mich die Seite skeptisch. Habe das Bild von der Geschäftsführerin Frau G.  gegoogelt und habe Sie bei 2 Stockfotodiensten und mehreren Seiten als "Kundin" mit verschiedenen Namen gefunden :-D


----------



## hundsheriff (27 Mai 2017)

Hallo. Mich würde mal interessieren wer schon alles eine Anzeige erstattet hat??
Bin selbst Opfer dieser Firma geworden.


----------



## jupp11 (27 Mai 2017)

hundsheriff schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wer schon alles eine Anzeige erstattet hat??


Gegen wen? Alle Daten/Namen  dieses Ladens sind Fakes. Der einzige Anhaltspunkt 
für Ermittlungen  wäre das Konto auf das überwiesen wurde.


----------



## hundsheriff (27 Mai 2017)

Anzeige wegen unbekannt habe ich gestellt.


----------



## jupp11 (27 Mai 2017)

Wie/woher kam der Kontakt zu diesem "Angebot" zustande? Google-ad oder Spammail?


----------



## hundsheriff (27 Mai 2017)

Habe nach Receiver geguckt. Kam dann bei Google die Firma Audio-Vertrieb.de


----------



## jupp11 (27 Mai 2017)

Mit Sicherheit war das kein "echter" Treffer sondern eine  Google-ad = *Anzeige* ......de/Receiver
‎ auf den vorderen Plätzen. Ein solch unbekannter "Newcomer" taucht wenn überhaupt erst bei
Platz zighundertund auf. Bei solchen Werbeanzeigen sollte man grundsätzlich besonders vorsichtig sein, wenn es völlig unbekannte Unternehmen sind. Prepaid ist dabei natürlich völlig außen vor.


----------



## Mike-lev (28 Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich bin wohl auf den Laden hereingefallen.
Mal wegen Betrug zu suchen kam mir erst in den Sinn, als die Site nicht mehr geladen werden konnte. Und, das ist echt clever, mein angebliches Paket eine Sendungsnummer hat und seit Mittwoch in eben dieser Packstation lag. Wenn man einen detaillierten Sendungsverlauf sehen möchte, muss dazu ja die Empfänger PLZ eingetragen werden. Bei mir kam die Fehlermeldung PLZ falsch. Damit war es für mich klar und die Posts hier reichten für eine Strafanzeige.


----------



## hundsheriff (28 Mai 2017)

Also bei mir lag es einen Tag in der Packstation und wurde dann rausgenommen. Auf Nachfrage bei DHL stellte sich raus, dass das Paket auf einen T. Becker adressiert war. Der Absender des Paketes war auch keine Firma sondern eine Frau Hannelore Giese aus Lengerich


----------



## Hippo (28 Mai 2017)

@Mike-lev - wie war das mit den Schusterskindern und ihren Schuhen ...
... mehr sag ich jetzt nicht
Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht


----------



## Mike-lev (28 Mai 2017)

Wie soll ich das verstehen, ein wenig Häme ? 
Naja, komme ich drauf klar. Das war wohl mal ein nötiges Korrektiv.
Ich habe so oft und so viel im Netz bestellt und nie Ärger gehabt. Ich fand erst einmal nichts Verdächtiges. Der Preis war auch nicht auffällig klein. Ich hoffe mal die Polizei kommt über die Bankverbinung an den Verantwortlichen. Bei dem deutschen Konto müsste der Betrüger mal mind. mit gefälschten Papieren vorgegangen sein, um nicht doch erwischt zu werden.


----------



## jupp11 (28 Mai 2017)

Mike-lev schrieb:


> Ich habe so oft und so viel im Netz bestellt und nie Ärger gehabt. Ich fand erst einmal nichts Verdächtiges.


Mehrere  Dinge müssen/müßten zur Vorsicht mahnen: Die Seite war kein regulärer Googletreffer sondern eine Werbungsanzeige. Google ist IMHO vorzuwerfen, dies nicht hinreichend deutlich zu markieren.
Das winzige grünumrahmte   Kästchen "Anzeige" ist für viele User  nicht als Werbungstreffer  deutlich genug zu erkennen. Die Seite war erst seit wenigen Tagen registriert, was für Otto Normalo nicht auf Anhieb erkennbar ist. Höchste Alarmstufe muß aber auf jeden Fall sein, wenn Vorkasse als* einzige* Zahlungsweise angeboten wird inbesondere bei einer de facto völlig unbekannten "Firma".
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vorkasse


> Der vom Gesetz vorgesehene Regelfall bei den Zahlungsbedingungen wird bei der Vereinbarung einer Vorkasse umgekehrt, wodurch nun der Käufer mit der Bezahlung in Vorleistung treten muss und somit das Risiko eingeht, die Ware - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - nicht zu erhalten. Es besteht das Risiko von Vorschussbetrug bzw. Vorauszahlungsbetrug.


----------



## Mike-lev (28 Mai 2017)

Als ich im Bestellvorgang war, gab es neben Vorkasse auch Bezahlung bei Abholung. Es wurde eine Wahlmöglichkeit geboten. Die Bankverbindung wurde auch erst in einer "persönlichen" E-Mail geschickt. Es hat sich zumindest jemand die Mühe gemacht, auf meine Frage zu antworten.


----------



## BenTigger (28 Mai 2017)

Wenn ich dein Geld haben möchte, ohne dir irgendwelchen Gegenwert dafür zu liefern, gebe ich mir gern etwas Mühe.
Es war auch nicht so nebenbei eine gute WebPage erstellt, ein Konto mit fingierten Daten angelegt und bei Google eine Anzeige platziert, Mailkonto angelegt usw. Das war schon reichlich Aufwand.
Da ist das kopieren eines Textes in eine Mail und deinen Namen dazu setzten nu wirklich keine weitere redenswerte Mühe.


----------



## jupp11 (28 Mai 2017)

Mike-lev schrieb:


> Als ich im Bestellvorgang war, gab es neben Vorkasse auch Bezahlung bei Abholung.


Abholung wo?


Mike-lev schrieb:


> Die Bankverbindung wurde auch erst in einer "persönlichen" E-Mail geschickt.


Das hätte mich noch mehr mißtrauisch gemacht.


----------



## DOZER (29 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich muss mich da jetzt wohl leider mit eingliedern in die Reihe der Deppen auch ich war zu leichtgläubig. 
Hatte mir am 17.05. 2017 einen neuen A/V Reciever bestellt auf den ich noch immer warte. Die gleiche Masche wie bei allen anderen auch!  Ich habe aber auch wenn es jetzt noch blöder klingt, heute noch Sicherheitshalber eine Widerrufs-Mail geschrieben um mein Geld innerhalb der 14 Tage Widerruffsrecht zurückverlangt. So das niemand am Ende sagen kann ich hätte ja innerhalb der 14 widerrufen können. Ich werde heute auch zur Polizei gehen und Anzeige erstatten.
Gab es inzwischen schon bei einem der Betroffenen eine Auskunft der Polizei oder sogar auch wenn unrealistisch das Geld zurück?
Mir geht es hier um Ergebnisse und nicht darum mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen. Wir sitzen ja in der selben miesere! 

Zu den Typen hat keiner was gefunden oder? Würde die zu gerne in die Finger kriegen


----------



## jupp11 (29 Mai 2017)

DOZER schrieb:


> Zu den Typen hat keiner was gefunden oder?


Eine (sehr) vage Hoffnung besteht über den Überweisungsweg etwas über die Empfänger zu erfahren. 
Alles  andere ist erstunken und erlogen.


DOZER schrieb:


> Würde die zu gerne in die Finger kriegen


Kann ich zwar verstehen aber Selbstjustiz ist nun mal nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Oggi (29 Mai 2017)

Komme gerade von der Polizei und habe eine Anzeige erstattet. Habe am 19.05 2x Plattenspieler bestellt und bisher wie bei allen anderen keine Mail oder eine Reaktion auf die Anrufe bekommen.


----------



## Reducal (29 Mai 2017)

Es wäre prima, wenn mal einer der Geprellten die IBAN hier her schreibt. Außerdem, was hindert die Geschädigten, sich direkt an die Bank des begünstigten Kontos zu wenden. Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass so ein Konto wegen Beschwerden deaktiviert und der eingezahlte Betrag wieder an den Absender zurück geschickt wird.


----------



## DOZER (29 Mai 2017)

*Empfänger:* Dennis Riedler
*Bank:* Commerzbank
*IBAN:* DE55290400900352030100
*BIC:* COBADEFFXXX

Wird mit Sicherheit bei allen anderen auch so sein!
Ich ruf morgen mal bei der Commerzbank an und schau ob ich dort meine Kohle wieder bekomme.


----------



## Mike-lev (29 Mai 2017)

Empfänger: Kornelia Galle
Bank: Volksbank
IBAN: DE76 5169 0000 0080 1616 03
BIC: GENODE51DIL


----------



## Oggi (30 Mai 2017)

Hmmmm...
*Empfänger:* Dennis Riedler

*Bank:* Commerzbank

*IBAN:* DE55290400900352030100

*BIC:* COBADEFFXXX

Habe schon mit der Bank telefoniert...musste dann in eine Filiale...in der Filiale hieß es rufen sie den service an.YES!
Dort wurde mir ein blanko Blatt Papiert gegeben und hab in 4 Sätzen alles aufgeschrieben. Polizei war 20 min am tippen und nur 4 Fragen gestellt. Werde dahingehend aber weiter nachhaken.
Was für Ars.......er!Ich hoffe die ersticken an den 2 Plattenspielerpics von photostock.Ich Idiot!!!


----------



## Hippo (30 Mai 2017)

Ich will euch ja nicht den Optimismus nehmen ...
... aber wenn das nur mal keine Finanzagenten sind.
Dann könnt ihr zwar denen gegenüber Ansprüche geltend machen - nur faß einem Naggerten in die Tasche

Finanzagent >>> https://www.berlin.de/polizei/aufgaben/praevention/betrug/artikel.400441.php
Haftung >>> http://www.kahlertkopp.de/news/finanzagent-haftet-bei-leichtfertiger-geldwaesche-auf-schadensersatz


----------



## Handkantenschlag (30 Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich glieder mich auch in die Schlange der Betrogenen ein. 
Hatte am 12.05.2017 einen Onkyo Verstärker type TY-NR-656 für 329€ bestellt und identische Erfahrungen gemacht wie ihr. Falsche Rechnung/ falsche DHL Nummer etc.

Die IBAN Nummer lautete auch bei mi wie folgt: 

DE 76 5169 0000 0080 161603
BIC: GENODE51DIL


laut meiner Recherche handelt es sich hier wohl um die Volksbank Dillenburg 
35668 Dillenburg


----------



## Hippo (30 Mai 2017)

Gebetsmühle anwerf ...
Ab zur Polizei und Strafanzeige. Sonst kommt ihr nicht an den Kontoinhaber.
Und das pronto!
Wenn der nämlich (sh. Vermutung Finanzagent) nix mehr hat könnt ihr euch die Kohle verrubbeln


----------



## Handkantenschlag (30 Mai 2017)

*
Kleiner Nachtrag

Das Volksbank Konto lässt sich eindeutig mit dem BIC Code zuordnen zuordnen, während für die Commerzbank 281 Bankfilialen  in Frage kommen.



BLZ* *Bezeichung* *PLZ* *Ort* *BIC/SWIFT* *Links*
1 *51690000* Volksbank Dill VB und Raiffbk 35668 Dillenburg GENODE51DIL


----------



## Handkantenschlag (30 Mai 2017)

Ja, werde heute auch Strafanzeige erstellen.


----------



## Handkantenschlag (30 Mai 2017)

Haben auch noch mal den Commerzbank Code geprüft.  Auch für den gibt es einen Treffer auf Dillenburg:

171 *51640043* Commerzbank 35662 Dillenburg COBADEFFXXX


Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist groß, dass der "Arsch" (sorry) aus Dillenburg stammt, 
da der BIC Code der Volksbank eindeutig ist.


----------



## Werner123 (30 Mai 2017)

Und am Ende sind die Mulis auch nur Opfer so wie die geprellten Kunden

Traurig dass viele menschen so naiv und gutgläubig sind


----------



## Mike-lev (30 Mai 2017)

Ich habe mal bei der Volksbank angerufen. Die erste Dame hat eingeräumt, dass der Name zu Konto passt. Der Sachbearbeiter Herr Busch wollte von alle dem nichts Wissen, er dürfe nicht einmal die Auskunft geben, ob im Hause der Bank etwas von eine, Betrugsverfahren bekannt sei. Hauptsache die verdienen mit. Der Rest ist egal!


----------



## Hippo (30 Mai 2017)

Da hat er recht - wenn das aufkommt daß er da was hat verlauten lassen rennt der in einen Generalanschiß der ihm schlimmstenfalls den Job kosten kann.
Wenn dann kriegt die Polizei/Staatsanwalt was mit richterlichem Beschluß.
Und DANN bekommt ein Rechtsanwalt - nicht Du - Akteneinsicht


----------



## Mike-lev (30 Mai 2017)

Mir sind die Sachverhalte durchaus bekannt. Es verstößt aber nicht gegen den Datenschutz, wenn man einräumt von einem Ermittungsverfahren im eigenen Hause kenntnis hat  oder nicht.


----------



## Hippo (30 Mai 2017)

Doch, weil Du schätzungsweise zu dem speziellen Konto gefragt hast und somit eine Verknüpfung der Daten möglich wäre.


----------



## Mike-lev (30 Mai 2017)

Falsch geschätzt, ich haben zunächst einmal gefragt, ob ich mit der BIC im richtigen Hause bin und man etwas von einem laufenden Internetbetrug wisse. Es sich um die nicht existente Firma Audio-Vertrieb.de handele. Es gab keine Schutzberechtigte Daten bis zu diesem Punkt. Ausgenommen der möglichen Mittäterschaft, denn wenn wissentlich einen Betrug unterstützt.... hat möglicherweise am Ende auch mit Zitronen gehandelt. Meine strafanzeige werde ich gegen die Bank erweitern. Das Konto ist letztlich der Weg diesen Betrug zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Hippo (30 Mai 2017)

Ja dann ...
Und nochmal - der Banker muß ´nen Teufel tun jemandem Wildfremden darüber Auskunft zu geben ob seine Bank was von Ermittlungen in einem Betrugsfall weiß.
Und woher weißt Du daß die Bank wissentlich einen Betrug unterstützt?
Da überweisen Menschen Geld auf ein Konto - dafür sind Konten da.
Soll die Bank jeden Zahler auf seine geistigen Fähigkeiten überprüfen? Die überweisen freiwillig und werden nicht mit vorgehaltener Waffe gezwungen.
Und von der Geldwäsche erfahren sie frühestens wenn eine Staatsanwaltschaft Ermittlungen anstellt.
Auch wenn Du nur allzugerne jemand anderem eine Mitschuld an der eigenen Unvorsichtigkeit geben würdest ...
Die Masche kommt allerspätestens in jeder Vorweihnachtszeit in die Medien und wird dort ausgewalzt.
Wirf mal die Forensuche nach "Fakeshop" oder "Playstation" an ...


----------



## Reducal (30 Mai 2017)

Mike-lev schrieb:


> Meine strafanzeige werde ich gegen die Bank erweitern.


So ein Unsinn! Wer soll denn dort der Mittäter sein, der Vorstand etwa, eine Schaltermieze oder der für das Konto zuständige Kundenbetreuer?


----------



## passer (30 Mai 2017)

Abholung ist hier im genannten Falle auch nur ein Trick um seriös zu erscheinen.
In der Bestell Bestätigung steht eindeutig, das sinngemäß die Ware erst verfügbar ist, wenn man bezahlt hat, und diese man dann abholen kann. 
Als Betrüger kann man scheinbar aktuell immer noch gut verdienen, selbst wenn nur paar bezahlen, hat sich das ganze noch gelohnt.


----------



## Handkantenschlag (31 Mai 2017)

Also Jungs,
ich würde sagen wir haben genug Fakten über den Betrüger beisammen und warten jetzt mal ab, wie die Anzeigen verlaufen.

Würde vorschlagen, dass die Geschädigten sich in einer What,s App Gruppe verbinden, um auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben.


----------



## Hippo (31 Mai 2017)

Wäre sinnvoll die Information HIER einzustellen daß andere auch was davon haben ...


----------



## richtgo (3 Juni 2017)

Guten Tag,

Sicherlich dieselbe Geschichte wie bei allen bei diesem Thema. Ich bin auch auf den recht professionellen Auftritt dieser Betrüger reingefallen. Meine Anzeige ist bereits erstattet. Mein Geld ging ebenfalls an die Commerzbank. Bei meinem Anruf dort wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass die Bank nichts mehr machen müsse wenn schon Strafanzeige erstattet worden sei.... naja ich befürchte wir alle können unser Geld wohl abschreiben.


----------



## jupp11 (3 Juni 2017)

richtgo schrieb:


> Ich bin auch auf den recht professionellen Auftritt dieser Betrüger reingefallen.


Betrüger abeiten (fast) immer professionell...
Nochmal die Frage: Wie bist du auf die Seite gekommen? Spam oder Google-Ads?
Reguläre Treffer gab es nicht! 
Bei beiden Versionen muß man größte Vorsicht walten lassen,  z.B. recherchieren,
seit wann es die Seite gibt  und im Zweifel lieber die Finger davon lassen.


richtgo schrieb:


> ... naja ich befürchte wir alle können unser Geld wohl abschreiben.


Fürchte ich leider auch.


----------



## Depphoch3 (3 Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ja... auch ich bin drauf reingefallen und wie viele meiner Vorredner verbuche ich meinen Einsatz von 399,00 Euro nun als Lehrgeld. Ich habe bereits Anzeige erstattet. Ich spare mir die detaillierte Wiedergabe meiner "Bestellung", da diese exakt der Geschichte von mike-lev entspricht. Wichtig ist aber, ich habe exakt nach einem Receivertyp gegoogelt und bin deshalb auf den Shop gekommen. War so gut wie an erster Stelle in Google. 

Das verlorene Geld bringt mich nicht um, aber es ist dennoch hochgradig ärgerlich. Am meisten ärgere ich mich aber auch über mich selbst.... Der von mir bestellte Receiver war einfach "zu billig". Hätte ich merken müssen.

Die Polizei wird in Syke nachfragen. Viel Hoffnung macht sie mir nicht. Entweder ein Finanzagent und das Geld ist in Kasachstan per Western Union... oder das Konto wurde mit falschen Papieren eröffnet. Mein Geld müsste ich mir, wenn der Kontoinhaber tatsächlich exisitert, im Rahmen einer Zivilklage zurückholen. Da ist der Rechtsanwalt teurer als der Receiver, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass da wohl nix mehr zu holen ist.

Google listet den "Shop" übrigens immer noch auf, obwohl nicht mehr erreichbar.


----------



## jupp11 (3 Juni 2017)

Depphoch3 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist aber, ich habe exakt nach einem Receivertyp gegoogelt und bin deshalb auf den Shop gekommen. War so gut wie an erster Stelle in Google.


Das war/ist mit 100%er Sicherheit kein reguläres Suchtreffer sondern eine  Google-ad=Werbung
erkennbar an dem winzigen grünumrandeten Schriftfeld links oben "Anzeige" . Google schert sich einen Teufel
darum, ob der Auftraggeber als Unternehmen überhaupt existiert. Hauptsache die Bezahlung stimmt.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Juni 2017)

Depphoch3 schrieb:


> Google listet den "Shop" übrigens immer noch auf, obwohl nicht mehr erreichbar.


Die Domain ist bei denic immer noch  registriert, ist zwar z.Z.  leer,  könnte aber  jederzeit "wiederbelebt" werden.


----------



## Luemmel (11 Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich darf mich auch zu den Geprellten zählen. Alles ist schon soweit geschrieben, fündig bin ich über Amazon geworden (natürlich gesponserte Links), aber soweit hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Was ich garnicht verstehe, da wird etwas Online aufgegeben (lt. Post auch mit meiner Adresse) und da liegt es irgendwo bei der Post, und geht  nicht weiter. Natürlich angeschrieben, aber da ich kein Absender bin gibt es auch keine weiteren Auskünfte oder Sendungsverfolgung. Falls jemand etwas erreicht, oder von der Statsanwaltschaft hört, postet das doch bitte.


----------



## Hippo (11 Juni 2017)

Luemmel schrieb:


> ..Was ich garnicht verstehe, da wird etwas Online aufgegeben (lt. Post auch mit meiner Adresse) ...



"echt" nach der Paketverfolgung der Post oder nur ein Fakebeleg?


----------



## Luemmel (11 Juni 2017)

Nee original DHL, das macht mich ja so stutzig.
Okay wie bei allen anderen, war das mein Fehler, hat aber immer geklappt mit der Überweisung.
Aber so dreist, ein offizielles Konto bei einer deutschen Bank, Zusammenarbeit mit dem Logistikanbieter und man kann nichts machen. Natürlich habe ich versucht nach kurzer Zeit mein Geld zurück zu holen, aber da kommst Du nicht mehr dran und das in Deutschland.


----------



## jupp11 (11 Juni 2017)

Hinweise wie man sich vor Fake-shops schützen kann/soll:
https://www.watchlist-internet.at/fake-shops/so-koennen-sie-fake-shops-entlarven/


> So können Sie Fake-Shops entlarven:
> 
> Informieren Sie sich immer zuerst über den Seitenbetreiber, z.B. über das Impressum. Kaufen Sie nicht in Online-Shops, bei denen keine Angaben über den Verkäufer zu finden sind oder nur eine E-Mail-Adresse angegeben ist!
> *Akzeptieren Sie keine Vorauskasse und lassen Sie sich nicht von extrem günstigen Preisen täuschen.*


http://www.polizei-beratung.de/themen-und-tipps/gefahren-im-internet/e-commerce/fake-shops/


> Hat ein Kunde angebissen und Ware bestellt, sind die Betrüger am Zug. Sie verschicken entweder minderwertige Ware zu einem überhöhten Preis* oder liefern nach einer Vorauszahlung das Produkt gar nicht. Denn sie haben es einzig auf das Geld der Opfer abgesehen – die im Internet angebotene Produktpalette existiert nicht.*


http://www.onlinewarnungen.de/warnu...onlineshops-hier-duerfen-sie-nicht-einkaufen/


> Schließlich ist es zu spät, wenn der Onlineshop nicht liefert. Besser ist es, wenn Sie gar nicht erst bestellen *und vor allem nicht im Voraus bezahlen.*


http://www.sat1.de/tv/akte/artikel/vorsicht-vor-fake-shops


> Kurz zusammengefasst: Fake-Shops werben im Internet mit besonders niedrigen Preisen für hochwertige Waren. Der Käufer bezahlt per Vorkasse, geliefert wird gefälschte, mangelhafte oder gar keine Ware. Der angebliche Laden inklusive angebotenen Artikeln existiert also nur zum Schein, ist also ein "Fake" (engl. für Schwindel, Fälschung).


https://www.checked4you.de/doc350644A.html


> Wow, ein Monitor für 100 statt 150 Euro? Oder Marken-Sportschuhe zum halben Preis? Wer da denkt: "zu schön, um wahr zu sein", könnte leider Recht haben. Immer wieder gibt es Online-Shops, die mit supergünstigen Preisen locken, was sich aber hinterher als reine Betrugsmasche herausstellt. Geht's dann nämlich ans Bezahlen, ist nur Vorkasse möglich – also erst das Geld, dann die Ware. Und genau die gibt's dann eben nicht.


----------



## Depphochdrei (29 Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen, nach etwas längerer Zeit gibt es nun schlechte Neuigkeiten. Habe ein Schreiben der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft bekommen, dass das Verfahren nun vorläufig eingestellt wurde. Grund ist: Aufenthalt von D. R. unbekannt.
Es gab inzwischen wohl auch Shops in der selben Machart 7 von den selben Personen : siehe hier:
http://www.auktionshilfe.info/threa...vor-folgendem-bankonto-konto-niklas-gruber-d/


Habt Ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen?

Grüße
Depphochdrei


----------



## hundsheriff (29 Oktober 2017)

Hallo. Also ich hatte bei Audio-vertrieb bestellt und an eine Frau Galle überwiesen. Staatsanwaltschaft hat über die Kontodaten Frau Galle auswendig gemacht. Meine Anwältin hat Frau Galle bereits kontaktiert. Antwort Frau Galle war folgendes. Sie ist auch eine Geschädigte und Sie führt eine Firma auf die dafür wohl verantwortlich sein soll. Spedition MotionTrade und hofft das die Hintermänner gefasst werden. Frau Galle hat bis morgen Zeit mir mein Geld zuruck zu überweisen. Ich werde berichten was rausgekommen ist.


----------



## Hippo (29 Oktober 2017)

Geht das auch in "verständlich"?
Ist die jetzt geschädigt oder verantwortlich?


----------



## hundsheriff (29 Oktober 2017)

Hippo. Ich bin nicht die Staatsanwaltschaft. Die Ermittlungen laufen wohl noch und ich kann nur das Schreiben, was ich auch weiß. Über das angegebene Konto könnte eine Frau Galle ermittelt werden. Frau Galle hat auf dem Schreiben meiner Anwältin geschrieben, dass Sie wohl auch Geschädigte sei. Das Geld was ich eingezahlt habe ist auf ihr Konto gegangen und es wurde ja laut der VR Bank auch gleich über das Geld verfügt.


----------



## Hippo (29 Oktober 2017)

Wenn sie noch Geld hat ...

http://www.polizei-beratung.de/themen-und-tipps/betrug/finanzagenten/

https://dana-wahr.com/2013/10/05/finanzagenten/


----------



## Luemmel (15 Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
habe heute Post von der Statsanwaltschaft bekommen.
Verfahren gegen Frau Galle wurde eingestellt.
Hat jemand etwas gegen die Dame per Anwalt erreicht? Gibt es vielleicht andere Ansätze? Ich überlege mir jetzt ob es Sinn macht zivilrechtliche Ansprüche geltend zu machen.


----------



## BenTigger (15 Februar 2018)

Wenn das Verfahren eingestellt wurde, kann man davon ausgehen, dass sie selbst betrogen wurde und nicht vorsätzlich gehandelt hat.
Hier kann man nur versuchen, zivilrechtlich an sein Geld zu kommen. Aber wenn kein Geld vorhanden ist, kommt da auch nichts bei raus.
Hier müsstest du einen Anwalt beauftrage, das ganze zu prüfen und erst mal Geld vorstrecken.
Liegt an dir, ob du das investieren willst.


----------



## Goblin (15 Februar 2018)

Gegen die Verfahrenseinstellung gibt es das Rechtsmittel der Beschwerde

https://www.strafverteidiger-berlin.info/rechtsmittel-einstellung-strafverfahren/


----------



## uwe penner (16 November 2021)

Woher stammte dieser Dennis Rieder? Wir haben hier in Bayern einen im Raum Landshut gegen den wir gerade wegen Betrug klagen


----------



## Reducal (16 November 2021)

uwe penner schrieb:


> Woher stammte dieser ****? Wir haben hier in Bayern einen im Raum Landshut gegen den wir gerade wegen Betrug klagen


Wo wird geklagt? Bei der Polizei durch Anzeige oder einem AG? Worum geht´s?

Du meinst den Inhaber von Event****nik-R. in 841*2 bzw./und vom Club Nacht***icht in Altd***? Ufpasse, das ist hier kein Schandpranger, bei dem man Leute namentlich nennen und diskreditieren kann.


----------



## jupp11 (16 November 2021)

Siehe  Posting vom 29 Oktober 2017


----------



## Reducal (16 November 2021)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Siehe  Posting vom 29 Oktober 2017


Hatte ich schon auf dem Schirm aber das sind vermutlich unterschiedliche Sachverhalte, jetzt nach vier Jahren. Die Personalie D. R. gibt es in D mehrfach und der U. Penner hat konkret auf den in Niederbayern gezielt.


----------

